# 4WD stuck on - 2wd has no effect



## Dazzer (Mar 30, 2005)

Can someone let me know what this is likely to be before I take it in. I pulled up to a stop and left my xtrail running (2wd mode) while I got out to do something. The car then just cut out. When I restarted it, it was in 4wd mode and wouldn't switch 2wd. The 2wd or auto buttons had no effect. 

The engine management light is now on and it is in limp mode. Any ideas what this is likely to be? The car is a 2002 2L petrol se+
Thanks,
Dazzer


----------

